# Windows Xp 32 Bit Drivers for DELL VOSTRO 1540 Laptop



## aQi_g (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
I have a DELL VOSTRO 1540 Laptop, i have installed windows xp 32 bit on it.
I need the required drivers (sound,display,network Bluetooth etc ) for it.
Please do the needful and provide me the same.
Regards


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

From this Google search get what you need(check the 2nd page too)
It seems softpedia is only legit site to have them.
dell vostro 1540 drivers - Google Search


----------

